# A Model 3 meets another Model 3!



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Today MB The Tesla had the distinct privilege of meeting his work buddy!


----------



## TMK26 (May 2, 2018)

When my time comes to order (hopefully soon!) I've narrowed it down to MSM or blue. One day I say it's going to be blue, but the next day I change my mind and say it's going to be MSM. These pics help

Do you happen to have any other pics (side by side) with more sunlight? Thanks


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

So when a 3 meets another 3, is that 3³ or 3x3 or 3+3? 

Also... it's a good thing they didn't decide to "fist bump" each other.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Today MB The Tesla had the distinct privilege of meeting his work buddy!
> 
> View attachment 8787
> View attachment 8788
> ...


The first and second pics from the top looks like two identical twin MSM...until I started seeing blue in the subsequent pics. Nice though!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

TMK26 said:


> When my time comes to order (hopefully soon!) I've narrowed it down to MSM or blue. One day I say it's going to be blue, but the next day I change my mind and say it's going to be MSM. These pics help
> 
> Do you happen to have any other pics (side by side) with more sunlight? Thanks


Only one (not shown above) was with more sunlight and when I went back out it was overcast...


----------



## jsanford (May 24, 2016)

It’s silly because neither is the color, but I thought of “Men In Black.”


----------

